

Apple Watch’s nose-dive predictions suggest Apple needs a new way to innovate - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2945437/opensource-subnet/apple-watch-s-nose-dive-predictions-suggest-apple-needs-a-new-way-to-innovate.html

======
stevep2007
Slice Intelligence's Apple Watch estimates confirm that Apple needs a
different narrative for innovation in new product categories. The company's
Wizard of Oz –like assertion that it knows everything that consumers might
ever want hamstrings its ability to introduce an Apple version of an evolving
product category that's not perfect.

